# BMW Plugin No Audio



## LesAshmore (Dec 22, 2013)

I had an email from Bimmer retrofit last night which was how I discovered it wasnt connected, and they wrote = "I suggest to ask the installer who did wiring of your base plate for you to recheck and properly connect AUX wires (3 wires in total: GND, Left and Right) from Combox to base plate."


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

No, FBAS lines are for video signal from CIC to Cradle with 6NR retrofit, nothing to do with audio.

I do not have now my laptop with ISTA here, so I cannot take a look and check, but I think they connected those three lines to combox
May be due to lack of right color wires they use those, but "Shield wire" is always transparent, so now it looks like they connected Audio right, Audio left, shield and Audio ground is missing. 
It is a rule that man must always use right colors otherwise owner have then mess in the car for future work. 
Are you able to work with multimeter ? So you can check if you have at least audio right, left and ground what is needed for function. But I have never tried if it works without Shield wire in a car, I do such things always properly, thats mean 4 wires !

If you got it from BMW dealer, I will go there back, kick him into ass and telling him, that BMW Munich should now about, how their dealer in England works.

On the other side - coding - there are two ways how to sync audio - over audio lines or via USB.


----------



## LesAshmore (Dec 22, 2013)

I have just uncoupled that plug (Large one) and there are only 5 pins inside, and there are only the 5 wires in.
Not very good with multi meter can use it to tell if power or not, thats about it 

Those wires feed to the front of the car (Head unit maybe)
Could it be that I need to maybe strip back the cable cover on base plate loom and see if wires are there and maybe connect there?
:dunno:


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

For function three lines are OK. Shield can be connected somewhere on other place. 

Now, those three cables are not connected to head unit, but to combox. You now need to check if they are connected at combox in the right place.
I am confused that you have there transparent wire - it is in BMW always shield. So this makes me believe that you are missing audio ground, as may be they mixed ground with shield.
Let me some time to look into files, what pins at combox are audio ones - as I said I have no my laptop with BMW stuff here. 
I will let you know.


----------



## LesAshmore (Dec 22, 2013)

Ok Thanks


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

So, I do not know if you have Combox media or telematics, but basically the wires are as in attached picture.

So, you should open your trunk, open small doors on left side and localise the silver aluminium case with ribbs - on sticker should be name if combox media or telematics.
No matter, please take a look on biggest connector, 
pin 24 - audio right
pin 23 - audio left
pin 10 - audio ground

Do you have there the lines which are connected to cradle ?


----------



## LesAshmore (Dec 22, 2013)

It is a Combox, I have a 2012 F25 X3 with CIC


----------



## LesAshmore (Dec 22, 2013)

Will I be able to remove the plug without any problems to check it as I am leaving UK tomorrow evening for Europe so don't want any problems


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

So, we will take presumption that your audio wires are in right place, disregard the wrong colors.

1. as per email which sent your coder, they coded the car with presumption that audio lines are connected to combox - so please check if the color wires you have seen at cradle are also presented at combox and connected to pins as described.

2. if not there, then they connected your audio lines to CIC, so please remove CIC and check if you have those wires in audio pins in CIC connector, see attached pinout.

If you have those wires at CIC, than you have to tell it to your coder and they should code accordingly.

But first you have to know, WHERE are in which pins the wires you have at cradle.


----------



## LesAshmore (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi Standa, I can answer that without looking, Those wires are into CIC, The Retrofit cable was supplied by BMW Part No 61 12 2 295 390.
The instructions supplied are part No 01 29 2 295 713

I can do coding as I have done some before so is it something I can change?

I take it you are at BMW in Munich would I be correct?


----------



## LesAshmore (Dec 22, 2013)

Here is the Cable retrofit Diagram


----------



## LesAshmore (Dec 22, 2013)

I have to go now for about 1 hour I have an appointment I cannot break, Can I contact you after please?


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

You are confusing more and more. In first post you said that you did 6NF retrofit.
Now you are showing documents which are for 6NR retrofit.

So what you actually did ? Who did you coding, bimmerretrofit or you ?

B. M. W. is Böhmen Mähren Wald


----------



## LesAshmore (Dec 22, 2013)

So Sorry, I initially Coded 6NR myself and had the Cable from BMW fitted by BMW to there directions.

I later discovered that I needed 6NF coding to enable me to have the use of BMW apps whilst in the Media cradle as it would only work via USB.

I then contacted Bimmer retrofit and they asked for Pictures of the Combox which I supplied, They then told me I needed a cable from the combox to the Media Cradle to enable the plugin to work which I purchased and had fitted.

They coded the 6NF on Tuesday and I then discovered that I had no Audio, The rest is in this Topic


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

OK.
So if you have the retrofit wires installed properly, then your problem is coding - audio video synchronisation.
It is described in this old thread, so read carefully and you will know what to do.
http://www.bmwcoding.com/showthread...needed-for-Plugin&highlight=plugin+audio+sync


----------



## LesAshmore (Dec 22, 2013)

I got this from the thread you linked:-

(((Guys I hate to bring up a old thread but need some assistance. 

First off here is how everything is connected 

CIC /////////////////////PN:242 USB////////PN:246 USB////////////Combox

|---------------->----------------->----------------->---------------------------|
Fbas Sheild 11////////Spliced with Shield on 6FL Cable///////Tapped to 22 on combox
|---------------->----------------------|
//Fbas + 2////////Pin 2 on PN:242 USB
|---------------->---------------------->--------------------->------------------|
//Fbas - 12 //////Pin 1 on PN:242 USB////Pin 2 on PN:246 USB///Pin 10 on Combox
/////////////////////------------------->------------------>------------------------|
/////////////////////Audio Left Pin 3//////////Audio Left Pin 3////////Combox Pin 23
/////////////////////-------------------->------------------->----------------------|
/////////////////////Audio Right Pin 3/////////Audio Right Pin 3////////Combox Pin 24


I do have one issue though in pin 22 on the combox I have a shield already in it. My car didn't come with 6fl but I have ran a oem cable from A to B. I had just the Aux port going into the ccc harness on the left side of it looking head on. So what I did was tap into 22. Now mostly everything works except the very last option in entertainment the plugin option. the second to the top which is also plugin well at least it has the same icon of the plugin works i can go into it an listen to my hearts content. BMW apps work as well, I do have an option in my plugin (2nd from the top on the entertainment screen) to view videos lets me go into my phone doesn't show any results though, same with playlist i can go into my video playlist and see the videos. Clicking the videos is a different thing though I get just a still picture of the video playing audio works just fine. Secondly, and excuse me if this is a stupid question. Am I right having the usb hsd cable in the blue port and the 6fl port? Does it need to be white port and 6fl I know theirs only 4 options so trial and error would work just fine but I have tried just about everything. 
)))

Would I be correct in assuming that this is basically linking the wires as stated to the USB wires.?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Try coding these 3:

HU_CIC => CDMM_USB_VIDEO = both
CMB_MEDIA => USB1_IPOD_AUDIO = both
CMB_MEDIA => USB2_IPOD_AUDIO = both


----------



## LesAshmore (Dec 22, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try coding these 3:
> 
> HU_CIC => CDMM_USB_VIDEO = both
> CMB_MEDIA => USB1_IPOD_AUDIO = both
> CMB_MEDIA => USB2_IPOD_AUDIO = both


Not worked Just on their own so am now going to try splicing the wires as In example above


----------



## LesAshmore (Dec 22, 2013)

Hoping to get this sorted now, My vehicle is not wired for BMW Apps so the Connector for the Phone snap in does not have the Audio connectors wired, I therefore have to graft the audio L/R to the USB audio L/R but I first of all need to identify the relevant wires from the Snap in adapter.
I have replaced the snap in with a proper media snap in Part No 84 10 9 220 652 and I immediately see that the wiring is different, there are 2 cables one with 5 wires which matches my previous Snap in and an extra cable with three wires in 1, Purple, 2 Blue, 3, Shielded Black.
It is therefore safe to assume that the extra three wires are the referred to Audio wires, But Which is which? I need to know Left / Right Audio to correctly graft them to the USB wires.

I add at this stage the processes up to this point :-
BMW Apps Coded and working (No Audio)
Bimmer Retrofit Coded 6NS and instructed me to graft wiring
BMW Apps works perfectly well with the exception of Audio when in Snap in Cradle, perfect when connected via USB including Audio

Pic 1 = Plug from Cradle, Pic 2 = Socket from Combox, Pic 3 = View 2 Plug from Cradle, Pic 4 = View 3 Plug from Cradle, Pic 5 = USB Connector plus wires

I am aware of Colour Coding of USB wires


----------

